# realtek high definition audio driver 5.10.0.5273 updates



## bournurplusher (Sep 15, 2007)

*i cant open sound icon in taskbar*

*i have xp sp2 in my laptop.it have realtek highdefinition audio.last week i can mute my system sound using system icon in system tray.now i cant view sound icon undedr taskbar.
how do i solve this issue?*
my system sounds working normally.i can hear audio in low volume.i want 2 incrase my laptop sound.but i cant do it.if i go to control panel- sound and audio device- click-place volume icon in the taskbar-its shows some error message,
''windows cannot dosplay the volume control on the taskbar because the volume control program has not been installed.to install.use add/remove program in control panel''
but idont know how 2 install volume control using add/remove program.anybody knows how 2 install volume control using add/remove program,
plz guide me step by step.


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: i cant open sound icon in taskbar*

Have you tried to update the driver?


----------



## bournurplusher (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: i cant open sound icon in taskbar*



Tony.b99 said:


> Have you tried to update the driver?


i have latest driver.no more updates available.


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: i cant open sound icon in taskbar*

Have you created a shortcut?


----------



## bournurplusher (Sep 15, 2007)

i have realtek high definition audio 5.10.0.5273 version driver.i want 2 update this driver 2 latest version.anybody knows the free download link?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

@ bournurlpusher: I've merged your two threads concerning the same problem. Please do not double post.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You're getting help *here*.


----------

